# Cheap Camera



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

you could also take a look at SD/SDHC memory card camcorders 

B&H Photo Video has a pretty good selection at decent prices they have a website


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

you know those cameras, that have like the spherical lenses. ive seen snowboarding and skating videos that use them. it makes the video look larger in the center. those kinda cameras, how much do they cost?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

thats a special lense called a fish eye ... I am pretty sure you need a SLR camera and the special lense all that equals ALOT of money!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

go hear to read about them Fisheye lens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You would need a digital SLR. You can find some decent ones around $500. A good one will run you $1000. Plus it's probably going to be around $300-$500 for the fish-eye lense. You can get some neat shots though.
One of my favorite pics from last year was taken with a fish-eye. 








hikeforturns gets some fantastic shots with that camera. I am thinking of trying to get a digi SLR this season.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

wow i never knew they'd go for that much. i was just hoping
me and a couple of my friends could pitch in some money
to buy one and make a few videos of the season. guess not.
i wasnt expecting it to come near $1000. but thanks for the
info guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

You could just buy like a 2005 Sony Cybershot (5 megapixels) for a lot less. They store pics and videos on a Memory Stick or Memory Stick Duo which you can stick in to almost any recently made computers.


----------

